# Is there a code for distal corporoplasty



## yghern (Sep 7, 2013)

Surgery was for removal and replace of 3 piece inflatable penile prosthesis which I have as 54410. But surgeon also did a right distal corporoplasty because patient had a supersonic transporter deformity after placement of 1st 3 piece inflatable penile prosthesis and also appears that the previous tubing was pulling the shaft of the penis in a downward fashion while the penis becomes rigid, it is not pointing upward. A horizontal  incision in the shaft was made perpendicular to this corporotomy.

I would really appreciate help with this code(if there is one).

Thank you,
yoleezhrz@gmail.com


----------

